# Mehrere Schutztüren in Reihe, Querschluss



## element. (6 Oktober 2009)

Bei mehreren Schutztüren zweikanalig in Reihe kann es ja vorkommen, dass ein erkannter Fehler (zB Schluss über Öffner) wieder zurückgesetzt wird, indem man eine weitere Tür öffnet.

War/ist die Reihenschaltung von mehreren Schutztüren in dieser Weise in Kat.3 erlaubt? Leider habe ich kein entsprechendes Schaltungsbeispiel gefunden (nur mit "moderneren" Türschaltern mit irgendwelchen Elektroniken, die waren zu mehreren in Reihe geschaltet; nicht aber mit ganz normalen Öffnern).
Immerhin dürfen mehrere Not-Halt ja sogar in Kat4 zweikanalig in Reihe geschaltet werden, daher verstehe ich den Unterschied, der zu den Schutztüren gemacht wird, nicht ganz.


----------



## Dumbledore (6 Oktober 2009)

element. schrieb:


> Bei mehreren Schutztüren zweikanalig in Reihe kann es ja vorkommen, dass ein erkannter Fehler (zB Schluss über Öffner) wieder zurückgesetzt wird, indem man eine weitere Tür öffnet.
> 
> War/ist die Reihenschaltung von mehreren Schutztüren in dieser Weise in Kat.3 erlaubt? Leider habe ich kein entsprechendes Schaltungsbeispiel gefunden (nur mit "moderneren" Türschaltern mit irgendwelchen Elektroniken, die waren zu mehreren in Reihe geschaltet; nicht aber mit ganz normalen Öffnern).
> Immerhin dürfen mehrere Not-Halt ja sogar in Kat4 zweikanalig in Reihe geschaltet werden, daher verstehe ich den Unterschied, der zu den Schutztüren gemacht wird, nicht ganz.


 
Hier (Achtung 6,5 MByte pdf) einige von Schmersal kommentierte Aussagen der BGIA (Seiten 72-79)

Hier (Achtung 1,7 MByte pdf) nochmal die Darstellung der Problematik und die "Begründung" des DC von 60% für diese Fälle (Seiten 11-12)

Die "Begründungen" in diesem Bereich scheinen mir alle nicht sehr schlüssig zu sein. Der Unterschied zwischen Not-Halt und Schutztüre besteht in diesem Fall rein in der Häufigkeit der Betätigung bzw. der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine gleichzeitige Betätigung stattfindet (denn erst diese kann ja zum Nicht-Erkennen des Fehlers führen).

Die BGIA geht ja sogar so weit, für Not-Halt-Taster einen vollständigen Fehlerausschluss anzunehmen (siehe BGIA-Schaltungsbeispiel 8.2.29)

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2009)

Wenn du Auswertegeräte mit zyklischer Testung / Querschlußerkennung hast, dann wird der Fehler im Betrieb erkannt. Das Öffnen einer weiteren Tür setzt den Fehler nicht automatisch zurück.

Just my 2 Cents 

Dieter


----------



## Safety (6 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
es gibt einen Antwort des BGIA.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2009)

Ach das Schöne an der Sicherheitstechnik ist, dass alles so richtig eindeutig geregelt ist *ROFL*

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Safety (6 Oktober 2009)

*Meinung*

Hallo,
Aber es gibt ja bei Bauart 2 Schaltern noch mehr Probleme. Soll bedeuten einen Fehlerausschluss auf das öffnen mehrerer Türen gleichzeitig und hier gehen doch schon die Probleme los was mach ich bei einer Doppelflügeltür weiter einen Fehlerausschluss auf die Einkanalige Mechanik des Bauart 2 Schalters, Abbrechen Abreisen des Betätigers eindringen von Schmutz. Also auch hier viele Fehlerausschlüsse!
Auch dürfen solche Schalter nicht als Anschlag benutzt werden und all das ist nichts Neues und muss dokumentiert werden! Also die Befestigung ist ein wichtiger Sachverhalt. Auch sollte man mal über die Anforderungen der Kategorie 3 nachdenken.

Also da in der Norm nicht eindeutig steht das es nicht erlaubt ist und der DC dehnbar ist kann man es machen wenn man all diese Fehlerauschlüsse mit einbezieht.

Ob die zu empfehlen ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden und ob ein DC von 60% reicht ergibt dann die Gesamtberechnung. Was noch ganz wichtig ist es muss auch ein entsprechendes Relais eingesetzt werden. 

Wenn man es so macht und sich auf den Hersteller berufen kann würde ich es so machen, aber ich würde mir das auch schriftlich geben lassen den da steht gemäß Rücksprache.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe, ist das es unbegrenzt Schalter sein können da für mein Verständnis die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr steigt obwohl die Normenberechungen es anders sehen. 

Meine Meinung, bei einer Entsprechenden hohen Verletzungsgefahr macht man das nicht!


Das Beispiel mit den Not-Halt KAT3 PLe macht doch auch nichts anderes als auf die Mechanik des Not-Halt Tasters und auf die Zwangsöffnenden Kontakte des Schalter einen Fehlerausschluss zumachen, genau das machen alle bei Bauart 2 Schaltern. Man geht hier weiter davon aus, dass nicht mehrere Taster gleichzeitig betätigt werden und die Leitungen geschützt verlegt sind. Das alles wird dann noch begrenzt auf eine Max Betätigungsanzahl, was für mich auch logisch ist. Wenn ein Not-Halt ständig betätigt wird aus welchen Gründen auch immer dann kann man auf die Mechanik keinen Fehlerausschluss machen. Kann der Konstrukteur diese Fehlerausschlüsse nicht machen dann muss er auch die Not-Halt berechnen mit allem dazugehörigen. 

Ich sehe die BGIA Beispiele eben nur als Beispiel, man kann es so machen es geht aber auch anders.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2009)

Ich richte mich in der Zwischenzeit fast mehr nach den Applikationsbeispielen der Hersteller als nach der Norm. In die Doku kommt immer eine Kopie des Handbuchs mit Applikationsbeispiel. Bei Unklarheiten Rückfrage beim Hersteller mit schriflicher Bestätigung.
Bei der Projektierung einer Anlage mit 12 Lichtvorhängen und 14 Schutztüren waren wir in einigen Punkten unsicher und bekamen auch widersprüchliche Aussagen. Wir haben also Vertreter von BG, Siemens und Euchner damals gemeinsam an den Tisch geholt ... Ach war das eine lustige Veranstaltung *ROFL*

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## element. (7 Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge. Wenn es nicht so ernst wäre, wäre der Blödsinn mit der DC-Formel (je mehr Schutztüren in Reihe, desto besser) echt lustig.

Zum Thema kommt mir gerade noch eine andere Frage, ab welchem PL bzw früher Kat braucht man für die zweilkanalige Überwachung auch 2 getrennte Türschalter? Nur bei e bzw Kat4?


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2009)

element. schrieb:


> Zum Thema kommt mir gerade noch eine andere Frage, ab welchem PL bzw früher Kat braucht man für die zweilkanalige Überwachung auch 2 getrennte Türschalter? Nur bei e bzw Kat4?



Das kommt auf die Schalter an.
Wenn du normale Sicherheitsendschalter (Rollenhebel) verwendest, brauchst du schon ab Kat.2 2 Stück.
Wenn du elektronische Systeme verwendest, dann reicht auch bei Kat.4 ein einzelner Schalter.
Dazwischen liegen Schalter mit Betätiger. Je nach Hersteller reicht hier ein Schalter bis Kat.3. Allerdings ist hier oft die Manipulationssicherheit ein Problem.  

Wir verwenden in der Zwischenzeit nur noch elektronische Türschalter mit Zuhaltung. Damit ist Reihenschaltung, Manipulationsschutz und dergleichen kein Problem mehr. 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## istat_gb (7 Oktober 2009)

Ach, schade... da hab ich doch diese Schöne Diskussion "verpasst" ;-)

Aber ich sehe, wir sind uns mal wieder im Großen und Ganzen einig...


@Dumbledore: dein 2. Link funktioniert bei mir nicht :-(


----------



## Dumbledore (7 Oktober 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> @Dumbledore: dein 2. Link funktioniert bei mir nicht :-(


 
bei mir schon 

aber hier ist die Seite die dem direkten Download vorgeschaltet ist

http://www.elan.de/elan/opencms/html/de/service/literature.html

und dort dann die Ausgabe 27 von 08/2008 auswählen

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Ollaba (1 Oktober 2015)

Wie ist das wenn ich zwei Schutztüren habe, und beide in Reihe auf ein Sicherheitsrelais verdrahte.
Darf ich diese dann für eine Zelle benutzen?
Oder anders wenn ich zwei Schutztüren auf jeweils ein eigenes Sicherheitsrelais verdrahte, und nur die Meldungen in Reihe schalte?
Ich denke das ist erlaubt oder?


----------



## Safety (1 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
das kommt auf verschiedene Sachverhalte an PLr, Technik des eingesetzten Schalters und wie ist die Tür aufgebaut. Fehlermaskierung kann das Problem sein.


----------



## stevenn (2 Oktober 2015)

ich hätte mal eine Frage zu dem Beispiel http://www.schmersal.net/bilddata/broschue/b_138p01.pdf   Seite 77.
die SPS ist doch in beiden Kanälen involviert? und mit einer Standard SPS wird man nicht besser als PL b. wie kann hier ein Gesamt-PL von d herauskommen?


----------



## Safety (2 Oktober 2015)

Hallo, wird doch im BGIA Report erklärt.
Ein Kanal ist reine Hardware   B1 / Q2
Der Zweite Kanal ist dann B2 / SPS / Q1
Diagnose über die SPS (was durchaus geht)
Da hier die SPS als Kanal dient, ist das auch so machbar, Voraussetzung machen bekommt Werte.


----------



## stevenn (5 Oktober 2015)

das Schütz Q2 kann doch nur anziehen, wenn die SPS am Ausgang O1.0 was rausgibt oder? also ist die SPS doch involviert oder?
eine weitere Frage hab ich auch noch. wie kommen die bei der PFH-Berechnung dann auf 1,66x10^⁻7? wenn ich die werte nehme MTTFd 70(also muss ich ja abrunden auf 68)und DCavg 62 % dann komme ich mit der Liste aus Anhang K auf 1,84x10^-7 und mit der BG Scheibe ebenso.haben die die Werte 68 = 1,84 und 75 = 1,57 symmetrisiert auf 70 = 1,66? ist das erlaubt?


----------



## Safety (5 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
es geht um aus, also wenn Q1 ausfällt warum auch immer schaltet Q2 immer noch den Antrieb ab und umgekehrt auch. Mit der Diagnose eine gute Kategorie 3.
Das ganze wurde mit Sistema berechnet, gebe es da mal ein.


----------



## stevenn (6 Oktober 2015)

hm ok, dann muss der Fehler, dass die SPS alle Ausgänge auf "+" setzt nicht betrachtet werden? Es kann doch bestimmt ein Fehler dazu führen, dass beide Ausgänge O1.0 und O1.1 auf "1" gesetzt werden, und in diesem Fall ziehen beide Schütze an, obwohl sie es vielleicht nicht sollten.(systematischer Fehler bei "normaler" SPS)


----------



## MSB (6 Oktober 2015)

@Stevenn
Selbst wenn das passieren sollte muss die Tür immer noch geschlossen sein,
damit der Motor anläuft.


----------

